# A great switch for props!!!!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I started using this switch this year and found it worked really good with any of my set-ups and it is wire-less so that is a real plus...All u have to do is plug in any prop to the outlet box and your good to go plus the remote will work up to 150 feet away, I have not tried this with air powered props but I am sure it will do the trick...It has a couple of chanales to it and u could use more the one in a close area, just switch the dial between 1/8 and u can use more then 1...U can buy it at Home Depot/wal-mart I buy them at my store XS Cargo but I know u guys don't have that store in the states but U should be able to find it at the other stores I mentioned...Here are a few pics of what it looks like if u have any questions feel free to ask...
























here are 2 pics of the switch out of the package..


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I used one on my "groundbreaker" it worked great...I'll buy another for next year

Dennis


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Thats a good idea.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great know it works. I was looking at one a while back thinking it might be a good thing to try. Thanks for the report. I'll also try looking in XS Cargo here in Brampton.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks cool


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

hey Uruk-Hai do u know of any good Halloween shop's up there that are open this time of year?


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

I bought one after halloween this year,just a single channel one.Plan on trying it out soon on a buzz chair!!!!!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

I use this type of trigger on most of my airprops, let the actors control the Distraction scare, and then they are able to get the most out of their primary.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks for the info , i need a few of them,


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 9, 2006)

Are these like X10 (industry standard) - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:X10_1.jpg" class="image"><img alt="" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/27/X10_1.jpg/180px-X10_1.jpg"@@[email protected]@commons/thumb/2/27/X10_1.jpg/180px-X10_1.jpg?


----------

